# Table Saw/Router Table cart



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a Ridgid 3650 table saw and I did not like the mobile lift system. Added to that a contractor saw takes up alot of room with no storage and I only have half of a two car garage to use as shop space. I needed something to combine my saw and shop built full size router table and add some storage. Another important thing it had to be mobile!This is loosely based on the wood store's plan. I changed up some to have more storage. I used up alot of my scrap and cut offs just to "clean up" a little in the garage; so it is made of 3/4 ply and there is some advantek and other used pieces of material. I still have a few more drawers to build but this is pretty much it. I also have to make a new router fence since my old one does not fit now. Since it is shop stuff this is about as finished as it is going to be no stain or anything like that.







Here is the router table end with two drawers for bit storage and a big space underneath. I am going to add one tall drawer to the right, I just did not have time today or another drawer slide and did not want to go to town to get one.


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks great! Form meets function!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Nice work! Looks like a great addition to the shop!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Outstanding!!


----------



## jtmorrow (Oct 21, 2011)

Great job! I only have a one car garage to work in and space is a premium. I have the Ridgid stationary table saw (with granite top) and I'm also not that keen on the mobile lift system. But my saw is too big to incorporate into something like that... but I wish.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice job all the way around!


----------



## Duck69 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice setup man!


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

This makes me think of something.... I am building a new workbench/table that I can roll out of my small work space. I think I will make the workbench the exact same height as my table saw so I can have an outfeed table as well....thanks!


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Great job Preacher.

I like that you can keep your TS fence and miter gauge out of the way yet close at hand.

Also lots of good storage.

Can you build a router fence that can be attached to your TS fence?

You might be able to incorporate dust control into it as well.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Now that's what I'm talking about. Great job. That is definitely an improvement over the Herculift. As much as I like mine, I often think that there could be a better way. Looks like you have found one. Great work.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

That is a sharp looking station... and very practical. I like it.


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

jharris2 said:


> Can you build a router fence that can be attached to your TS fence?
> 
> You might be able to incorporate dust control into it as well.


 First off, Thanks guys! I really like this new set up.
My plan is to make something to clamp to the table saw fence. When I make me new fence I have dust collection port on my old fence and look to incorperate something like it in the new one.
I also have planned a folding outfeed table in the works. I just have to get a little more "play money" before I build it.


----------



## bgettel (Sep 18, 2012)

preacherman said:


> First off, Thanks guys! I really like this new set up.
> My plan is to make something to clamp to the table saw fence. When I make me new fence I have dust collection port on my old fence and look to incorperate something like it in the new one.
> I also have planned a folding outfeed table in the works. I just have to get a little more "play money" before I build it.



Preacherman,

That is an awesome and for me, inspirational project. David Paine pointed me to this thread. I bought a used 3650 saw that's a little rough w/regard to the legs and I'd asked about building something like your table. 

Did you attach the right ends of the fence rails to the tabletop or are they free floating?


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

bgettel said:


> Preacherman,
> 
> That is an awesome and for me, inspirational project. David Paine pointed me to this thread. I bought a used 3650 saw that's a little rough w/regard to the legs and I'd asked about building something like your table.
> 
> Did you attach the right ends of the fence rails to the tabletop or are they free floating?


No, the router table is not attached to the rails. It is just screwed to the cabinet below it, but it is a perfect fit between the rails, the same width as the table. I have not had any problem with this set up so far. My fence locks securly and square. I might have attached the rails but I could not figure out a way to make the rails attach with the top the way I made it. 
If you would like to see more pics let me know!


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

preacherman said:


> I also have planned a folding outfeed table in the works. I just have to get a little more "play money" before I build it.


Welcome to my world. Please keep us posted

"I have never let my schooling interfere with my education"

Mark Twain


----------



## bgettel (Sep 18, 2012)

preacherman said:


> No, the router table is not attached to the rails. It is just screwed to the cabinet below it, but it is a perfect fit between the rails, the same width as the table. I have not had any problem with this set up so far. My fence locks securly and square. I might have attached the rails but I could not figure out a way to make the rails attach with the top the way I made it.
> If you would like to see more pics let me know!



Thanks, PM. How well do you like the fence on that TS3650?


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

bgettel said:


> Thanks, PM. How well do you like the fence on that TS3650?


This is my first "real" table saw so I don't know how it truly compares to anything else because I have never used them. I do like the fact that I can get a 36 inch rip and it locks square so I really can not complain about the fence at all. However, from what I read I would love to have a T-square fence system. I just can not justify buying one right now with all my other shop needs.


----------



## spidennis (Jul 10, 2012)

if I can ask .......
where is the dust extraction?
how is that done on this table?


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

spidennis said:


> if I can ask .......
> where is the dust extraction?
> how is that done on this table?


I hook a shop vac to the saw in the rear. The saw has an enclosure of sorts around the blade with a 2 1/2 inch connection. I had to cut a hole in the platform the saw sits on to access it but with a good shop vac it gets a good amount of dust or at least as much as you can from a contractor saw without a back on it. I just clean it out after every project.


----------

